# Configurationproblem???

## Danny_Schneider

My Problem: I have 3 Computers: Just name them New, Old and Very Old. Very Old is running RH9, Old Open Suse 10 and New is planned with Gentoo. All three Computers are conected to a switch and so also to a dsl router. Both, Old and Very Old are working perfect and have running internet conections. Pinging also works...

So My Problem is New, a AMD64 Machine with a EPOX 9NPA7I Mobo [nforce4, onboard Sound, onbord Ethernet]. As far as I understand the Realtek 8220 need no driver but the chipset needs the forcedeth or nvnet. So I habe comiled a kernel wit support for  forcedeth, it loads, but the interface refuses to work. So need I the nvnet driver or is it just a configuration problem...

Ifconfig says eth0 exists but has no IP, /etc/init.d/net.eth0 is stoped and can not start, Gnome can't login as it can not resolv the hostname

So the dmesg output looks quite OK:

 *Quote:*   

> Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda3)
> 
> Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (root@pc00_amd64_linux) (gcc version 3.4.3 20041125 (Gentoo 3.4.3-r1, ssp-3.4.3-0, pie-8.7.7)) #4 SMP Fri Dec 2 17:38:21 MET 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

And here is my /etc/resolv.conf

 *Quote:*   

> nameserver 192.168.178.1
> 
> #domain zwergenreich

 

my /etc/conf.d/domainname

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/domainname
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/domainname,v 1.1.4.1 2005/02/19 02:13:53 vapier Exp $
> ...

 

my /etc/conf.d/hostname

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/hostname
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/hostname,v 1.2.4.1 2005/02/19 02:13:53 vapier Exp $
> ...

 

----------

## Bigun

 *Quote:*   

> Gnome can't login as it can not resolv the hostname 

 

What does your /etc/hosts file look like?

----------

## Danny_Schneider

/etc/hosts has the definition for the localhost + some ipv6 things which I have not put there. But on my other two boxes hosts looks very similar (on the Very Old RH9 Box the ipv6 stuff is missing). It shoud work without new entrys in hosts as soon the eth0 interface gets the ip from the router via dhcp.... doing the fixed ip stuff might solve the gnome login problem but only as a workaround until the network is up and running.... so I don't think that is the right direction....

----------

## expat_iain

Post it anyway, along with the results of ifconfig.

----------

## Danny_Schneider

This is my /etc/hosts

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address
> 
> #              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly
> ...

 

And this is the output of ifconfig -a

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:61:9C:CB:C5  
> 
>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

----------

## expat_iain

I'm not familiar with Gnome, but I'd suggest adding your hostname and FQDN to the /etc/hosts file right after localhost.

----------

## Danny_Schneider

Sorry,but this I know allready....if it would be this simple I would not have asked. So this is not the problem! I don't want to have a workaround for gnome [wich works very well when using it....] but my eth0 network interface working so I get an ip via dhcp and have a working internet conection, etc... 

An empty gnome destop alone is pretty useless.... the not working gnome (without the workaround) to me seems just like another symptom of the not working network connection... Any Ideas how to cure the disease?

I have now chaned the hostname to hostname.domainname -> pc00_amd64_linux.zwergenreich

And added 127.0.0.2  pc00_amd64_linux.zwergenreich pc00_amd64_linux to /etc/hosts which makes Gnome work as suggested.... nevertheless eth0 is still down.

----------

## Bigun

Now... to tackle that problem....

List the output of:

```
lspci | grep net
```

----------

## Danny_Schneider

Lspci looks OK for me:

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0050 (rev a3)
> 
> 0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)
> ...

 

The Output of lsmod does not bring further information as I have compiled all important things into the kernel....

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> snd_mixer_oss          16640  0 
> 
> snd                    50568  1 snd_mixer_oss
> ...

 

----------

## mad man moon

You didn't not specify which way your NIC gets its IP, via DHCP or static.

Please post the content of /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## Danny_Schneider

the file was originally empty and yesterday I added the following String.

iface_eth0="dhcp"

----------

## Bigun

Do you have dhcpcd emerged?

Please post the results of this:

```
emerge -vp dhcpcd
```

----------

